# Είμαστε πάτσι



## anthodocheio

Έχω αυτή την απορία. Πώς το λέμε αυτό στα αγγλικά ή και στα ισπανικά αν γίνεται.

It's about "I made a mistake, you made a mistake .. we are OK now".

Μία σου και μία μου.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ireney

Στα αγγλικά το "we're even (now)" είναι μια πιθανή μετάφραση κιαν μου 'ρθουν άλλες θα σου πω.

Τα ισπανικά μου είναι για κλάματα οπότε δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω  Αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος ισπανόφωνος να σε βοηθήσει μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στο αγγλοισπανικό φόρουμ (ή στο ισπανοισπανικό υποθέτω  )


----------



## Billopoulos

"We are even" νομίζω υπάρχει σίγουρα!
Νομίζω υπάρχει κι η έκφραση: "We got square"


----------



## anthodocheio

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!


----------



## anthodocheio

Για τα ισπανικά το βρήκα εδώ.

Μήπως γνωρίζετε την ετυμολογία του "πάτσι";


----------



## Vagabond

We are even ή we are quits. Το "we are even" πιστεύω πως είναι και το πιο συνηθισμένο.

Όσον αφορά την ετυμολογία του "πάτσι", βρήκα το εξής στο Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη: "ίσως ιταλ. pace 'ειρήνη',  siamo pace 'είμαστε ισόπαλοι' ".


----------



## anthodocheio

Ευχαριστώ Vagabond!


----------

